# opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt hab ich jetzt keine lust hier 50 seiten durchzulesen....
auch ich bin auf den mist reingefallen.

soll ich jetzt einfach gar nix machen, und die rechnung, die ich heut moin in meinem postfach hatte ignorieren?

und dann?


----------



## bernhard (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust, für Leute, die nichts lesen wollen, auch noch was zu schreiben.


----------



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust, für Leute, die nichts lesen wollen, auch noch was zu schreiben.



war ja klar dass jetzt sowas kommt....
ich bin nur gerade auf der arbeit und hab einfach keine zeit für 50 seiten... wovon ich wahrscheinlich eh die hälfte nich gebrauchen kann...

und danke für die schnelle hilfe...pfffffffffff


----------



## physicus (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Es sind keine 50 Seiten zu lesen. Die wichtigen Informationen finden sich:
a) auf der ersten Seite
b) auf der vorhergehenden Seite (49)
c) immer wieder im Text.


LG
P

PS
mehr gibt es von mir auch nicht...
Ansonsten:


bernhard schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust, für Leute, die nichts lesen wollen, auch noch was zu schreiben.


----------



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

wieso ist es eigentlich so schwer lediglich eine kurze frage zu beantworten?!

"nix machen oder doch...?!"

auf der ersten seite versteh ich auch nur die hälfte, seite 49 hab ich auch gelesen, aba so viel nützliches findet man da auch nich wenn man keinen zusammenhang zu den vorherigen posts hat.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bin normalerweise immer bereit zu helfen und zum x-ten Mal die Links auf die Ratschläge zu 
wiederholen, aber diese dummdreiste Anspruchsdenken widert  mich an

Wer will hier eigentlich was von wem für lau?


----------



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

dummdreist ist es also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, dass ich ncih ALLES durchlesen möchte und hier um hilfe bitte und dafür noch total sche*** von der seite angemacht werde und mich einfach nur wehre??? is ja interessant...


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*

Für die, die noch nicht mal eine  Seite vorher lesen können/wollen 

1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*

habt ihr mal gesehen, dass bei opendownload.de wenn man da was runterladen will jetzt ein ganz anderes formular zur "registrierung" ist, als es zb noch vor 15 tagen (zeitpunkt meiner angeblichen reg.) war?! da steht jetzt zb direkt neben dass das kostnpflichtig ist. ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die von mir "damals" nur ne mail-addy wollten und evtl noch ein PW... aba da stand definitiv nix von irgendwelchen kosten!!!


----------



## borsti (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*

Hallo,



Naranja schrieb:


> habt ihr mal gesehen, dass bei opendownload.de wenn man da was runterladen will jetzt ein ganz anderes formular zur "registrierung" ist, als es zb noch vor 15 tagen (zeitpunkt meiner angeblichen reg.) war?! .....



hat sich nichts geändert zumindest seit dem 5.10.

Gruß, der Borstige, der gerade aus der erste Mahnung eine Papierschwalbe baut


----------



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*



borsti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicher? ich hab damals nur geb-datum und email-addy angeben müssen...
guck so sah das aus bei mir... 





(Queele: heise online)


----------



## physicus (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*

a) Webseiten sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt. Das bedeutet, dass das Erscheinungsbild und die vorhandenen Informationen ohne Probleme verändert werden können.

b) Je nachdem, wie Du auf diese Seite gekommen bist, gibt es da unterschiedliche Erscheinungsformen. Also auf der eigentlichen HP die Kosten deutlich angeschrieben, kommst Du aber über Google auf diese Seite, hast Du eine etwas andere URL zu einer Seite, wo die Kosten nicht deutlich sichtbar sind...


LG
P

PS: Nimm dir die Zeit und lies zumindest ein paar Seiten. Das hat vielen geholfen. Die Taktik ändert sich nicht. Da erfährst Du alles Wissenswerte.


----------



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*



physicus schrieb:


> a) Webseiten sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt. Das bedeutet, dass das Erscheinungsbild und die vorhandenen Informationen ohne Probleme verändert werden können.
> 
> b) Je nachdem, wie Du auf diese Seite gekommen bist, gibt es da unterschiedliche Erscheinungsformen. Also auf der eigentlichen HP die Kosten deutlich angeschrieben, kommst Du aber über Google auf diese Seite, hast Du eine etwas andere URL zu einer Seite, wo die Kosten nicht deutlich sichtbar sind...
> 
> ...



ich hab inzwischen einige seite gelesen 

es gibt einen vordruck der verbraucherzentrale, wegen anfechtung und so..., die rechtsabteilung meines arbeitgebers hat mir geraten, diesen zu nutzen und per einschreiben dahin zu schicken, die meinten das wär ein guter schritt erstmal.
ist das wirklich ratsam?


----------



## borsti (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*

Hallo



Naranja schrieb:


> sicher? ich hab damals nur geb-datum und email-addy angeben müssen...
> guck so sah das aus bei mir...
> 
> 
> ...



ganz sicher und ich bin auch über einen Google Link auf diese Seite gekommen.

@physicus



> Also auf der eigentlichen HP die Kosten deutlich angeschrieben,



sagen wir mal so, die eigentlichen Kosten stehen da, schön abseits vom Eingabeformular und was die "Deutlichkeit" betrifft, da sagt der Gesetzgeber aber deutlich was anderes. 
Mir ist es aber so was von sch...egal, dass zu beurteilen überlasse ich gerne einem Gericht, wozu es aber (nachdem was ich nun bisher hier gelesen und den aktuellen Berichten entnehmen konnte) nicht kommen wird.


----------



## physicus (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*

Brieffreundschaft...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Und die Redaktion von www.spiegel.de machte die Erfahrung - als sie bei einem solchen Anbieter anfragte - eine Mail zurück bekam, in der nicht auf die Fragen eingegangen wurde, sondern auf Zahlungspflicht hingewiesen wurde. Also wurde deren Mail gar nicht gelesen, sondern automatisch beantwortet.

LG
P


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*



borsti schrieb:


> anz sicher und ich bin auch über einen Google Link auf diese Seite gekommen.


Google -*Werbe*link gelb hinterlegt, *kein* regulärer Treffer 

was das Aussehen betrifft:  Screenshots sind als Beweismittel völlig irrelevant.
Der Nutzlosanbieter hätte  zu beweisen, wann was wie ausgesehen hat,
* nicht* der Verbraucher seine "Unschuld"
auch alles schon x-mal diskutiert

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*



physicus schrieb:


> Und die Redaktion von www.spiegel.de machte die Erfahrung - als sie bei einem solchen Anbieter anfragte - eine Mail zurück bekam, in der nicht auf die Fragen eingegangen wurde, sondern auf Zahlungspflicht hingewiesen wurde. Also wurde deren Mail gar nicht gelesen, sondern automatisch beantwortet.


Wie auch, bei zigtausenden  von Mails müßten hunderte "Korrespondenten"  individuell reagieren.
 Das würde den "Verdienst" der Nutzlosanbieter gewaltig schmälern. 

Hier ein typischer Mailverkehr expemplarisch für alle derartigen Seiten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Naranja (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de  > zu faul zum Lesen*

wenns nich so traurig wär würd ich mich totlachen...hihi... der link ist super..


----------

